# CAN ANYONE OUT THERE RELATE???



## bluesclues (Dec 30, 2001)

was diagnosed with IBS when I was a baby, however the past two years things have worsened. The doctors now believe that I may have one of many things, polyps, ovarian cysts, fibroids, ovarian cancer etc. This kinda freaks me out. Everytime my period starts I am doubled over in so much lower abdominal pain. It is like contactions (when you have a baby). It is soooo painful! They thought it was just bowel spasms but when they found it was related to my period they thought it could be one of those things. Or something completely different! He has no idea what it is. He told me to keep a journal of all the pain I have, where it is, every time I have a #2 and what it is like and details about my period and stuff for two months and then go back and see him. (I go back this Thursday)I have had an ultrasound done, and all that it showed was that I have a large mobile gallstone. I also had x-rays done during an attack to make sure that my fluid levels were alright, they X-ray tech thought they were ok. So what could this be??? If it is suddenly not IBS then what it is. Right when my period starts I get this nasty pain, and I just want to die. It is right across my lower abdominal. The pain can last from 2-14 hours. And nothing seems to help....Levsin, tylonal, gravol, peppermint gels, ginger root,ibuprofen, nothing! I get mild abnominal pain every day but nothing compared to when my period starts.Any suggestions as to what it could be?I do not even know what any of that is! I have not had children yet, but want to....is this going to be a problem if I have it? For those of you wondering if it has to do with sexual intercourse, I have never had sexual intercourse. So what is it?I AM SO FRUSTRATED! CAN ANYONE RELATE TO THIS? ANYONE KNOW WHAT IS WRONG WITH ME???? PLEASE SOMEONE HELP I AM DESPERATE!!


----------



## JenS (Dec 18, 2000)

Find a new doctor, who will give you some answers. Also, have you ever had a laproscopy (diagnostic).


----------



## bluesclues (Dec 30, 2001)

No, never had that done only an ultrasound, x-ray and they poked and prodded at my belly and lower abdomen. He is trying to figure out what is wrong. The earliest I could get in to see an ob/gyn is January 2003! So I am going to see a surgen right now....I go see him Thrusday so I am hoping the journal I have been keeping for the last 2 months will be of some help. What could be wrong with me??????


----------



## Kitty19HasIBS (Jan 8, 2002)

I have these pain spells but all throug out the month. Mine is caused by fibroids and cysts.


----------



## bluesclues (Dec 30, 2001)

Do you think that is what I could possibly have? Cysts or Fibroids? I am only 17 so is that normal???


----------



## Dee Dee (Jan 25, 2002)

Is the doctor you are seeing an OB/GYN or a general practitioner? You should ask about the possibility of endometriosis. It causes alot of abdominal pain especially during your period. I am not a doctor but I agree with JenS you should insist on getting a laproscopy done. Not the most pleasant procedure but it really helps in diagnosing gyno problems. I know how awful it is to be in pain all the time so I really hope you can get some help. Good luck and hope you're feeling better soon!


----------



## *Luna* (Nov 19, 2001)

Definitely see a gynocologist if you have only been seeing a GP. First thing I thought of was endometriosis. It sounds like you just have bad menstrual cramps, and endo is one thing that can cause those.Have you always had bad cramps with your period? Because if there has been a change, that could be signficicant.Also, you talked about being poked and prodded, but have you had a pelvic exam? Sometimes an internal vaginal ultrasound can show endo, and sometimes the dr. can feel them on examination. Sometimes they can;t, tho, and a lap is the only way to tell for sure if you have endo.Going on birth control pills could help reduce your cramps a LOT. I'm guessing this is dismenorhea (sp?) which means painful periods! And if you think it hurts too bad for a period, I hate to tell ya, hon, but my menstrual cramps were much worse than yours sound! They were SO EXCRUTIATINGLY BAD!! The pill helped reduce the pain some, along with prescription painkillers. Good luck!


----------



## bluesclues (Dec 30, 2001)

What do they do for a laproscopy procedure? How is that done? Have I ever had a pelvic exame done? No I haven't the doctor told me I didn't need one until I was 18 or until I was sexually active. I am only 17 so they said I didn't need it . I was seeing the family doctor but they put in for me to see the ob/gyn but they earliest I can see them is January 2003....so she sent me to a surgen. That is where I am at now!


----------



## *Luna* (Nov 19, 2001)

You are supposed to get your first pelvic exam when you turn 18, become sexually active, OR have problems. If you are having such bad cramps, that means you need to get checked out.I was TERRIFIED of going to the gyn for a pelvic exam. I waited until I was 17 to go, when I'd had HORRIBLE cramps for 5 years. Five years of my life, cramping 2-3 days a month. I should have never waited that long!! I wish I had mustered up the courage to go earlier, because I really should have.


----------



## bluesclues (Dec 30, 2001)

Yeah it is pretty scary! I can't say that I want to go have a pelvic exam...I can't even use tampons!!!Lol....but if that is what it comes down to to relieve my pain then that is what I will have to do.


----------



## carolauren (Mar 14, 2002)

bluesclues,I had my first pelvic exam at 17, before I was sexually active or used tampons. It wasn't bad, breathing deeply helped. I think how much discomfort you might experience would have to do with, among other things, whether you have a fully intact hymen or not (which I apparently didn't).Regardless, it IS time to have yourself checked out.


----------



## ibsdaisy123 (May 7, 2002)

I also believe that you should get a lap done to check for endometriosis. It can mimic IBS and such. The pain during your period could be caused from IBS, endo, or other things, a lap would be wise.


----------



## bluesclues (Dec 30, 2001)

Thanks everyone for your help! I have my journal that I have been keeping of all of my symptoms. IBS and endo. seem to have somewhat similar symptoms.....I dunno I just hope the surgen I am seeing will be able to figure things out and do something to help me with the pain. Is there a permanent way to get rid of endo?


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Blue, Any Doc will tell you that there is always a chance it will grow again, even after removal. But they will also tell you different ways to manage the symptoms. Again, Much luck on your appt. on Thurs. Let us know how you do.







BQ


----------



## bluesclues (Dec 30, 2001)

Yeah tomorrow is the big day! To the doctor tomorrow! I am extremely nervous, but we will just have to wait and see how things go! I will be sure to tell you how things go! THanks everyone for your concern!


----------



## bluesclues (Dec 30, 2001)

Well so much for my doctors appointment today! I was all ready to go an anxious to ask questions and find out what is going on with my body...and I got a phone call. The surgen got called in to do emergency surgery (YEAH ONLY ME WOULD THAT HAPPEN TO!) I have had to wait for two months keeping a journal of my symptoms and stuff and then I got this call. My appointment is reschedualed for the 4th of JUNE!! AHHHHHHH This is crazy I am so sick and tired of waiting!!!!


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Oh Blue,







This is really a disappointment I'm sure. Yep, that is an occupational hazard for these kind of Docs. No telling when someone is going to go into labor or need emergency surgery. But at least you have your appt. You will still still be able to log some more symptoms, which may in fact eventually help the Doc to help you more, since they have more to look at. Maybe it is a blessing in disguise???Anyway, hang in there.BQ


----------



## bluesclues (Dec 30, 2001)

Yes, perhaps it is a blessing but it is so hard. I just want to find out what is wrong with me and get it fixed or something. I have been waiting patiently for 2 months now and really do not want to wait another....that is just more time to have have a few more attacks...I was emotionally ready for it as well. There is a purpose for everything! I just wish I could get in sooner!!!


----------



## Elizabeth Clemo (Apr 11, 2002)

You are not alone! You sound just like me 4 years ago. I'm now 23. I had very similair problems and it ending up "just" being IBS. The log will help your doctor greatly and acctually most doctors want you to it one for at least 2 - 3 month before they will do a lap anyway. With the symptoms you are having your doctor should suggest a lap. if you want more info about laps - I can give you my own experiences, just let me know.As for the gyno - You can do it and you need to. I was 18 when I had my first visit, and I was a virgin as well. I took my mom and that help calm me down. You may want to look into a few new doctors that can take you quicker that several months. I had that problem at first but found new doctors, which helped with the anxiety, which helps with the pain. Sorry to tell you, no drugs work for me either. Birth control pills help some woman greatly (just not me). I wouldn't start taking birth control beacause I thought somehow that meant everyone would think I was having sex, please set a side anything that you think people may think and take care of yourself. It may work wonders for you.Please let me know if need to talk to anyone - I think that we are similar.Good luck and fell better.~Elizabeth


----------



## HipJan (Apr 9, 1999)

FYI: something else that is often overlooked is adenomyosis, sort of an internal endo, and I believe it's more common than we think. it's hard to get a decent diagnosis of it, though, unless you have a hysterectomy (because then they can do proper biopsies). supposedly, I probably have that, not endo. as was suspected. my pelvic pain I'd get (at one point almost nonstop) has lessened considerably in the past year. however, I get horrendous monthly cramping nowadays - more than ever in my life before - and prolonged heavy bleeding (which had not been typical for me); all those are symptoms of adeno., so I'm thinking mine has gotten worse. not much that can be done about it: BCPs or hysterectomies, I believe.good luck!


----------



## bluesclues (Dec 30, 2001)

Wow, there are so many possibilities that it could be. I have been keeping this journal for 4 months now so hopfully it will help him. I go to see him on the 4th of June. So we will have to wait and see...it is so frustrated not knowing what is wrong. I only hope I can get everything worked out before the summer! Thanks everybody!


----------

